# Happy Anniversary



## Tee_Pham

How to say "Happy Anniversary" in Tagalog? Help me please. Salamat!


----------



## mataripis

maligayang pagdiriwang!( ng iyong kaarawan/ ng inyong kasal/ng inyong ika 30 taon ng pagsasama)


----------



## Pretty_Gaella

If you would like to be more direct and specific. you can say *"Maligayang anibersaryo"

Magandang araw/gabi sainyong lahat
Good day/night to everyone*


----------



## SavvyFilipino

Of course, there has to be a translation of "Happy Aniversary" in Filipino. I believe the first comment would fit perfectly. Maligayang pagdiriwang ng inyong Anibersaryo. Although this would literally translate to "Happy celebration of your Anniversary. But the truth is, we really don't say this in Filipino. Not as often as you might think. I almost exclusively have been using "Happy Anniversary" as in English instead of using tagalog.


----------



## mataripis

gaya ng ibang Wika ang Tagalog ay may iba't ibang pamamaraan o ayos ng pagpapahayag. Maari din namang sabihin ang "happy anniversary" sa Tagalog bilang " Gunitaing may saya ang ika- pagdiriwang ng inyong  (kaarawan, kasal at iba pa)!


----------

